# Pigeon Paintings



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I was sorting through some papers yesterday and found a postcard that I had bought showing pigeons. It was called "Farmyard Friends" by Edgar Hunt, a victorian painter. So I thought I would do a bit of a search on the net and see if I could find it on there. I couldn't but I did find similar paintings - you may be interested in having a look. They are lovely paintings. 

http://www.rowlesfineart.co.uk/ims/Edgar-Hunt-chickens.jpg
Similar picture to the postcard I have - the pigeons are so colourful

http://www.artgalore.ca/details.cfm?id=ARI B12036
Again Edgar Hunt who loved to paint poultry,pigeons, doves and waterfowl.

http://www.geocities.com/glasgowfeather/art.htm?200615
It does have an annoying pop-up box when it loads but close that and you'll see what I mean. I never knew Pablo Piccasso painted pidgies but he did - bit abstract though!!

You can see I haven't anything else to do!!!

I have really - I have just been around to the local resevoir to feed the ducks, seagulls, woodpigeons, crows and any other birds interested in bread plus I take a bag of seed and peanuts for the smaller guys and the woodies.

Tania


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

I appreciate seeing the wonderful paintings of pigeons by Edgar Hunt, and the others.

I think they make an excellent subject for painting, and why shouldn't they be, as pigeons have been around thru the ages, from the beginning until now. I've seen a few of Piccasso paintings and drawings but the one with the pigeons has got to be my favorite. A good choice of models. 

Thank you for taking the time to share the links.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh yes, I knew about Pablo painting pigeons. He used to bring a pigeon to school every day to sketch during class when he should've been doing his class work. The reason why he was allowed to do so was because the principal was a family friend. He got away with a lot when he was young! Back then he painted like a realist. Some of his work when he was in his teens were unbelievable.

These are beautiful paintings of pigeons! I never knew there were so many paintings of the bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, I liked the "Friend or Foe" best. They are all marvelous. Would be happy with any one hanging on a wall.

Thank you.

Maggie


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Friend or Foe?*

That is a nice picture - it relates to the puppies and the tortoise in the picture but the pigeons are there in the background ( like they often are - there but not the focus of the subject but needing to be part of the whole picture). I think Edgar Hunt's painting are marvellous - the colours are gorgeous. I just wonder what a real painting costs!!! 

Tania


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's what we should do! Make paintings where the pigeon is the focus of the painting! C'mon, some of you out there must be artists! See what you can do!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Garye, you have a friend who is a terrific artist. Maybe she could do a group picture of some of the forum members' pigeons?  I have longed for a large picture that depicted several of my boys and girls in it but I can't even draw a straight line. 

Maggie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She'll never do it. It took me forever to just get the two drawings of my pigeons. But there must be some artists on this site. Who knows? Maybe one of them will grace us with their art work.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, Bigbird is a wonderful artist and most of the artwork on this site can be credited to him from what I understand. He periodically posts some of his work. Look at the top and to the left of the PIGEONS.COM logo you'll see "gallery". There are some wonderful pictures there and a lot of information. I particularly love the "Night Crossing" picture Bigbird drew of the extinct Passenger Pigeon. 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Tania,

Thanks for sharing the links to the art work on pigeons, I especially enjoyed the work of Edgar Hunt, his paintings and use of color is so rich and textured, I was
surprised at just how much I enjoyed them.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Diane Jacky who lives in Southern California also has some wonderful pigeon and poultry art: http://www.dianejacky.com/

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well she is quite an artist. I wonder is someone ever thought of making pigeon stickers? Kids love collecting stickers and it would be something different.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> I was sorting through some papers yesterday and found a postcard that I had bought showing pigeons. It was called "Farmyard Friends" by Edgar Hunt, a victorian painter. So I thought I would do a bit of a search on the net and see if I could find it on there. I couldn't but I did find similar paintings - you may be interested in having a look. They are lovely paintings.
> 
> http://www.rowlesfineart.co.uk/ims/Edgar-Hunt-chickens.jpg
> Similar picture to the postcard I have - the pigeons are so colourful
> ...


*Colorful pictures just like you said and i like to draw things instead of paint them.*


----------

